# Special Olympics volunteer



## b2dragun (Jan 5, 2010)

I am just looking for a little input.  I will be volunteering with the local Special Olympics to provide first aid at their sporting events.  What I am wondering is what you all suggest I bring with me, I know I don't need a jump kit but know I will need more then just band aids.  I am thinking 4x4, tape, ice packs, cardboard for splints, band aids...what am I not thinking of?  I will not be there with a company, therefore I will be providing my own supplies (I am going to talk to the local FD for donations).  I appreciate all the help folks.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you work for a company? Maybe they'll be willing to donate supplies.


----------



## b2dragun (Jan 5, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Do you work for a company? Maybe they'll be willing to donate supplies.



I currently do not.  I'm not worried about getting the supplies, just wondering what kind of supplies you would want with you if you were providing basic first aid at a special olympics event.


----------



## Scout (Jan 5, 2010)

As yourself what you are there for, field event or crowd...

Is there going to be someone who backs you up for more than a sprain/finger cut?

Look at what you expect to and then stock accordingly. Do they not provide eq?


----------



## b2dragun (Jan 5, 2010)

Back up will be provided by 911.  As for equipment, no one ever has enough or the right stuff.  I am just looking for some advice on what to make sure I have, I am but a newbie grasshopper.


----------

